# Hello



## jane boud (Mar 8, 2012)

hi my names jane my son was diagnosed with type 1 at the beginning of january finding it very worrying at the moment trying to to take it one step at a time . he is 11 years old and is up and down emotionally , im glad 2 have found this support group it nice 2 feel ur not alone


----------



## am64 (Mar 8, 2012)

welcome to the forum ...there are many supportive parents and folk who im sure will be hear to welcome you ...im glad you have found this place  ...have a good look  around we are a friendly bunch so any questions please ask away x


----------



## trophywench (Mar 8, 2012)

Hi Jane

All this emotion is entirely normal post-diagnosis - for a child or an adult.  It's very traumatic - as of course, it is for you too.

Are you getting good support from your hospital team?

And have you been rcommmended to a book called

'Type 1 diabetes in children, adolescents and young adults'  by   Ragnar Hanas 

because it comes highly recommended by parents on here and elsewhere.

By elsewhere I actually mean the CWD mailing list - that is to say

www.childrenwithdiabetes.co.uk

Most parents on here are members of both.


----------



## Northerner (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Jane, welcome to the forum  What insulin regime is your son on? He's still relatively new to things, so it's possible that fluctuating blood sugars are contributing to his up and down moods, in addition to the new life he now has before him. But the good news is that knowledge and treatments are improving all the time, and things are so much better than even 5 years ago - there's no reason he shouldn't live a full and normal life, it will just take a little more planning and discipline.

Have a read of the post at the top of this section, The essential guide for parents of newly diagnosed children for some guidance on what you may expect. Also there are many links to good information in our Useful links thread - worth getting  a support and information pack for people with a recent diagnosis of type 1 diabetes from JDRF (Juvenile Diabetes Research Foundation), and as Trophywench says, Type 1 Diabetes in Children Adolescents by Ragnar Hanas would be a priceless addition to your library 

Please free to ask any questions you may have - nothing is 'silly', so if it is bothering or confusing you, then please do ask and we will do our best to help out  I hope you find the forum useful and I look forward to hearing more from you


----------



## Steff (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi and a warm welcome to the forum


----------



## Mark T (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum jane


----------



## MeanMom (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Jane

My daughter was also diagnosed aged 11, two years ago. It is a difficult age anyway (starting high school etc) and she has found it hard emotionally too. She has other health issues with have not helped

Would agree with everything above, plus, if a councellor is available at your clinic, do not be afraid to speak to them. I was resistant when this was suggested, but I dont know where we would be if we hadn't seen them.

Keep coming on here, even if you don't post (I just tend to 'lurk' most days now) - I have learnt much more from this forum and the Ragnar Hanas book (see above) than from my daughters clinic. If you feel something isn't working for your son come onto the forum and ask for advice and check out Ragnar Hanas. If you feel you want to make changes, don't be afraid to go ahead (after checking with your team obviously) - if you are not already carb counting I can really recommend it - we started about 2 months after Dx and found it made much more sense. 

Good Luck - look forward to hearing from you again.


----------



## Robster65 (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi jane. Welcome 

Some excellent advice so far. Can't really add to it. I was 13 when diagnosed a long time ago and am now a healthy, strapping 46yo. Once he adjusts he will cope brilliantly.

How has the diagnosis hit you personally?

Rob


----------



## fencesitter (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Jane. We are a year down the line (son diagnosed aged 13) and things are so much calmer  Fire away with any questions, there are so many friendly and knowledgeable people on these boards. It is an emotional roller coaster at first but it will get easier soon. Best wishes, Catherine (William's mum)


----------



## Monica (Mar 9, 2012)

Welcome Jane 

We are 5 years  (12. March) down the line with D, diagnosed aged 10.


----------



## delb t (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi Jane- we were dx Dec  8th - my son is 15-- the first few weeks were hard - he was ok - I had a few meltdowns!- but 3 months on I feel we are getting to grips with it and we are trying to maintain some normality for him-He has carried on with his sports- survived paintballing and off partying tomorrow! -big hugs from one parent to another


----------



## Hanmillmum (Mar 9, 2012)

Hello Jane and welcome 

Cannot add anything but pleased you found this site, it does help having people there who just get "it". x


----------



## Tina63 (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Jane and welcome

We too are a year down the road now, my son was diagnosed Dec 10 aged 15.  The early weeks really are an emotional drain for the whole family, but it will get easier, honestly it will.  It does become the whole focus of your life for a while, but over time you all begin to settle down.  That's not to say that there aren't challenges thrown in your face along the way, but life really does get back to 'normal' after a little while, with just a few changes here and there.

Your son is bound to be all over the place at the moment, we have all been through that phase.  Some days he will be cool, calm and accepting, other days he will become angry, or a quivering wreck and desperately need your love and support.  You too will have days you are stronger than others.  Don't hold it back, let your feeling go if you need to (privately from your son of course if you can).

As others have said, take whatever help is offered.  It is so bewildering in the early stages for all of you.  My son started fearing leaving the house after a few weeks, he had a really tough time, but with the help of a psychologist on the team got through that pretty quickly.  If you feel your son needs extra emotional support, don't be afraid to ask for it.

And most definitely keep coming on here.  Everyone is so friendly and helpful, you too need that emotional support and I personally have found this place wonderful.  People 'get it' and you are not boring people as they know just where you are coming from.  I must have bored the pants off my friends at home, so I just find it so much easier voicing concerns, and positive news on here.

Good luck, and welcome to this elusive club!

Tina


----------



## HOBIE (Mar 10, 2012)

Hi Jane, I was given the good news of T1 when England won the world cup !  Too long ago !   I was aged 3 & now have my own 2 kids (15 & 10). Keep at it & test often, there will be some not so good times but hope you are like my parents !  All the best !!  & stay


----------



## jane boud (Mar 28, 2012)

hi sorry 4 delay in reply thanks 4 support , we r very lucky with hospital support , any advice and tips r very much appreciated


do hayfever tablets or piriton syrup affect insulin


----------



## jane boud (Mar 28, 2012)

thanks 4 welcome , daniel injects 3 times a day with novorapid and 1 at night glargine that lasts 24 hours , im glad 2 have found this forum its very daunting at times as you find yourself coming up against new obsticles all the time dont you , thanks 4 advice will look into it


----------



## jane boud (Mar 28, 2012)

hi there , i know its really a hard time daniel had just settled at high school then this , he has asbergers also so i know what u mean , he is onwaiting list 2 speak 2 someone he was diagnosed jan 3rd and still waiting !!! thanks so much 4 ur welcome


----------



## jane boud (Mar 28, 2012)

hi thanks 4 welcome , i really must say i dont feel so alone still scared alot , i worry all the time about daniel , when i feel down i feel guilty as its him that has it and not me but i just wish so much that he didnt , i am trying really hard 2 b positive , im so glad i have found this forum


----------



## jane boud (Mar 28, 2012)

thanku cathrine


----------



## jane boud (Mar 28, 2012)

hi thanks , thats good 2 hear its things like partys that freak me out , we did manage 2 get through daniels 12th birthday quite successfully think i held my breath all day with worry though ! thanks 4 the welcome


----------



## jane boud (Mar 28, 2012)

hi thanks 4 welcome , im glad i found this forum 2


----------



## jane boud (Mar 29, 2012)

hi thanks 4 ur kind welcome it is so appreciated , i felt so alone before , at times i feel really scared and its awful every day 2 be brave when u have to watch ur child struggling isnt it , daniel was diagnosed on jan 3rd and still waiting 2 c a psychologist , emotions r exactly as u say so nice 2 speak 2 people who understand


----------



## jane boud (Mar 29, 2012)

hi thanks 4 welcome , i hope so i will certainly do the very best 4 daniel that i possibly can


----------

